# Automating Window Blinds



## Toe (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi, folks.

I want to do something that seems really simple, but I'm having the darndest time finding a pre-built solution.

All I want is for the mini-blinds on several windows to open just before I wake up and close at sunset. I don't mean to raise and lower them: they would always be lowered. I just want to turn the rotator so they let in light during the day and provide privacy (and insulation) at night.

Yes, I can turn the handles myself, but it seems silly running around the house turning many sets of blinds twice a day every day. And besides... I cannot open the blinds before I wake up: I'd like them closed at night, but open just before my regular wake-up time.

There are many motorized blinds, but very few automated ones. The ones that do have automation seem vastly over-complex for this simple task.

The only thing I see that is close to getting the job done properly is this:
http://www.homecontrols.com/IntelliTilt-Automated-Window-Blind-System
but if you look into it, you end up with this big box hanging on your window (seems quite ugly from the outside). And manually opening/closing looks pretty impossible for high windows. Plus I think it only opens/closes based on light input, and I'd like mine to open at a set time.

Any ideas? I'm not really looking for a complex DIY project, but am afraid I may have no other option...?


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

There are several varieties of automated blinds.... Mecho Systems makes some nice ones... you might be intersted in installing a timer also try automated shade..they have several types


----------



## Aaronjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds interesting installing automatic window blinds.


----------

